# Personal loan problem. help please



## chhetain (Jul 2, 2015)

hi everyone
i am so much worried because of my personal loan. Actually i took 42000 loan from dubai islamic baank this march and paid 4 months installment.i had a salary of 3700. My company forced me to resign or to get terminated. they convinced me to get resigned because they told me that i will get my salary, gratuity leave salary and one month period to look for a new job.and in termination i wont get anything just a month salary and visa cancellation immidaitely. so i resigned. now i am looking for a new job and its very hard to get in this time
so i wanted to know about these important questions are
1 if i get a new job then is it mandatory that the salry must be above than 3000 or not ?
2 do they accept any company or just listed companies to switch the job
3 i heard that if i get termination then my insurance will pay the money and if i resigned than i have to pay on my own. is that true. 
4 if nothing goes ok and couldnt find a job then thwy will put me in jail. so after getting imprisoned will my debts be clear or not. actually the money i took was invested in my home and in recent earthquake in nepal my house was destroyed. nothing remains just dust. so will my debts be clear by insurance
5 dib charges money for job loss takaful policy each month, so am i also covered by that job loss policy as i got resigned not terminated ?
6 for how long i will be in prison
7 after serving my jail term will i be able to go back to nepal or will i get travel bann for whole life
8 if anyhow i get some money for settlement will they ask full loan money or give me some discount because of my conditions aa humanitarian way.

please please please if anyone knows about these issues
then please help me by answering it. i am so tensed right now and i wanna meet my family since i havent met them for more than a year and still they are facing large problems in nepal due to earthquake. cant go nepal i m stuck. dont know whats my future. 

please i beg you all people to give my guidance about this big problem


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your predicament. Have you spoken with the bank to ask them about the insurance cover you took out and what it covers you for? Do you have a copy of the policy document?


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

All your questions boil down to two options.

1. be a douche and get the F out of DXB
2. be responsible, pull up your bootstraps, toughen up and find a job by any means necessary, continue to pay your loan

Don't beg anyone for anything ever bro. If you want a shoulder to cry on or if you need a hug, you may not be built for this. 

"Ain't no love in the heart of the city, Ain't no love in the heart of town"


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

nite said:


> All your questions boil down to two options. 1. be a douche and get the F out of DXB 2. be responsible, pull up your bootstraps, toughen up and find a job by any means necessary, continue to pay your loan Don't beg anyone for anything ever bro. If you want a shoulder to cry on or if you need a hug, you may not be built for this. "Ain't no love in the heart of the city, Ain't no love in the heart of town"


I'm normally a bit of a no-nonsense person but have a heart for goodness sakes. OP isn't begging anyone to help financially, just asking for advice. I sincerely hope that none of us ever find ourselves in a situation where we lose everything we ever owned overnight through no fault of our own.


----------



## chhetain (Jul 2, 2015)

No I Idon't have any copies of policy and I didn't inform the bank about it. Yes I am looking for a new job but it's very hard to find it during Ramadan. But my main concern is if I couldn't find a job more than 3000 then will they accept lower salary job it and also what if it's not a listed company.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

As soon as the bank gets your final salary marked as such they might freeze your account and ask you to repay the entire loan. 
Similarly, if your salary is lower than min. required or if the company is not listed then you might be asked to repay the entire loan.

Most likely the insurance will not cover your case, but you will need to check the specifics of the policy.

Even if you get a prison sentence (very likely) you will still remain liable to pay back the loan as the bank may file a civil case for recovery of dues.

Too late for us to tell you, but you should not have resigned. 

If you have your passport, go pay a visit to your family.


----------



## SirReg (Sep 8, 2014)

Go now


----------

